# Bridge old/ new



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

out with the old, in with the new









The coal line going to the power plant









See,. modern trains did run over wood trestles.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

They still do. Lots of the trestles still around. Bridges built many years ago where over built and can stand today's loads on the main lines. some of the branch lines do not meet the standards. When ever a RR decides to replace the new way is with pre-stressed concrete bridges that can be brought right to the job site. Looks like they also put in steel pilings and concrete caps now that's an up grade. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Is this in Nebraske City?


----------

